# US - Black Optics Package on S3?



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

Everything I've read and I called Audi NA, the black optics package isn't available on the 2015 US S3. Anyone find out anything to the contrary?

Or has anyone priced out getting the window trim from the base model A3 put swapped out at the dealer? 

I am not a fan of chrome around windows


----------



## jbradle7 (Sep 8, 2009)

UGH... I really hope you're wrong. Audi is starting to p1ss me off with the delayed/limited US options... I was banking on Jan 2015 availability... prob just wishful thinking.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

It's been talked about in many threads on here, I don't think at any time has anything pointed to them doing it for the US so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

I'd assume it'd be available later in the life cycle. Or you'd just have to buy a euro black optic trim set and have it sent over.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

I smell a group buy.


----------



## EGainer (Feb 19, 2004)

They used to hold off on black optic package or titanium until the second or third model year. I wouldn't expect it until 2016 model year at least. I'm probably going to do vinyl wrap or plastidip the trim and grill after a bit


----------



## MickSF (May 22, 2008)

I too would love to see the black optic package offered now.... If it was it might get me off the fence and place an order.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Should be able to order this option for jan/fen deliveries.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Interesting, I wonder how it would look like on Sepang Blue.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

Quick image search popped up with this- sorry it is not a VortexMedia link, but does have a side-by-side of the A3 club sport & an S3. Sepang & black optics look great together, I've never been a fan of chrome. This is what my S3 would look like if I didn't expect an RS3 soon. Interesting to see how much the shape of the front grill evolves in the ClubSport design. I really hope a production RS3 doesn't change much from the concept. 

http://citycar-speed.com/150.html


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

That A3 Clubsport Quattro (future RS3) grill look nice, and it should be base evolution to the Audi grill. The honeycomb grill look is growing on me. Take the Audi rings off the hood and stick them where it says "quattro" and that should be how the next generation Audi's should look.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I think the black optics option for the RS5 has body colour mirror caps too which make the car even more subtle, hmm, I'll have to ask my guy about that.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

I think they're saving the Black Optics package for the debut of the US RS3 next year. :snowcool:


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*I pray they bring the RS3 here next year - I'm already planning my mid life crisis*

At least I can say it will be four door and not a Vette or Porsche.


----------

